# Bare tank in Vancouver



## pf983 (Dec 6, 2011)

Where is a good place in lower mainland to buy a bare tank? I found most shops sell tank in kit form. Want to get a 30 or 40G. Or should I wait for Petco's $/G sale?


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Try king eds


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

why not post a LF ad in our classifieds and you can probably find a good deal from one of the members right here


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Diztrbd1 said:


> why not post a LF ad in our classifieds and you can probably find a good deal from one of the members right here


+1 on that  post a LF add


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 30 gallon empty and a 40 gallon just looking for a home. Great deal. 20 bucks for the 30 and 10.00 for the 40.00. That one has damage one one end on the rim.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Our Aqua Nova aquariums will soon be available as bare aquariums! We are just waiting for costing to implement for next order but right now the kits are too popular to break up the kits. They will be available bare but right now they are available with fluorescent canopy and filter but without stand.


----------

